# 23rs Completely Replaced By 230rs?



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

I haven't been checking the site for a while, since mid-October when the Outback went into storage for the winter. Have the 230RS and 210RS completely replaced the 21RS and 23RS? What is the difference on the new ones...just the king bed and lifted?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes. 23RS is replaced by the 230RS.

-CC


----------



## Hokie_PhD (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone have an idea what a fair price for one would be? I talked to a local dealer and they said they didn't have any in stock but could get one if I wanted and without any barganing (yet) said the price would be about $17 or 18K. Ideally, I'd love to find a used 23' Kangaroo, but if they're not much cheaper than a new one, I'd go that way. Plus if anyone has suggestions on finding a nice used one at a good price , I'd love to hear them.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not a huge help here as I don't know how to make a link, BUT if you go to the For Sale forum, JennyS had a 2006 23krs listed for sale in December. Hope this helps!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ember said:


> I'm not a huge help here as *I don't know how to make a link*, BUT if you go to the For Sale forum, JennyS had a 2006 23krs listed for sale in December. Hope this helps!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Here is the link to the 2006 23krs post click here


----------



## Hokie_PhD (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks. That post, confirms what one of the things I don't understand which is the pricing. It seems that some of the '09s are listed or going for less than some of the used ones. I know the more expensive used ones have more options, but are there that many more options that jack up the price that much.

In my case, I'm happy with the basics, as long as the unit has AC. To me low price is much more important that a bunch of stuff I'm barely going to use.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

You know what I have yet to figure out is that my 23RS that I bought in June was titled as an 09?? I really don't care, I can do an axel flip and I like my white cabinets.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hokie_PhD said:


> Thanks. That post, confirms what one of the things I don't understand which is the pricing. *It seems that some of the '09s are listed or going for less than some of the used ones.* I know the more expensive used ones have more options, but are there that many more options that jack up the price that much.
> 
> In my case, I'm happy with the basics, as long as the unit has AC. To me low price is much more important that a bunch of stuff I'm barely going to use.


I found this to be mostly true when we purchased ours from the RV show last September in Harrisburg, PA; however, when I checked prices on line for the 250RS they were way above the show price. Also, the show models had all the options inlcuded - which was a nice deal! We even had a honda eu2000i generator thrown in!


----------

